# The ports now have Wayland



## getopt (Jan 25, 2017)

> 24 Jan 2017 23:44:13 Import Wayland
> 
> This port was first created by kwm@ then updated and improved by Johannes
> Lundberg



Thanks for all working on this!

Next thing to do is testing x11-servers/wayland

https://wayland.freedesktop.org/


----------



## abishai (Jan 25, 2017)

Do we have something to run under it ? Chances xfce will be ported is uncertain. Maybe, lumina..


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 25, 2017)

Silly question but for those of us that do not use a DE, I am guessing this does not apply. For example, I use x11-wm/dwm. Window managers are essentially not applicable under Wayland, correct?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 25, 2017)

I do not know about dwm but many Window Managers, if not the majority, do not have support for Wayland yet or will not support ever. I think Openbox is one of those whom do not feel itself supporting wayland.

The i3wm was forked as Sway what will be the Wayland supported version of it, but I think there is nothing really relevant going in there yet.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 25, 2017)

OK, I understand - I was just fearing that a move away from Xorg would leave folks who use minimalist WMs in the dust. Thanks for the clarification, appreciate it!


----------



## scottro (Jan 26, 2017)

For what it's worth, Fedora, one of the few having Wayland as default, will automatically default to xorg if you're not using Gnome I haven't been following that closely, but I did not that when using the Fedora live workstation, (which uses Gnome/Wayland) it automatically scaled the screen on my yoga2, meaning I didn't have to add some .Xdefaults stuff or use xrandr to make the fonts large enough to be readable. 

When I last looked, it was just Fedora, and someone's live Rebecca Black distribution--apparently the person was a fan of hers--that defaulted to Wayland, but this was probably over a year ago that I checked.  I prefer using openbox and dwm, depending upon the situation, so I haven't checked very deeply into Wayland.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 27, 2017)

scottro said:


> Fedora, one of the few having Wayland as default, will automatically default to xorg if you're not using Gnome


This sounds so much like the tail wagging the dog.


----------

